# A Third Ferry link from Motril Port to Morocco.....



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

The Armas shipping Company which now has two lines operating from Motril to Morocco has grown from strength to strength over the past eighteen months. 
Who indeed could have foreseen such success?

The first line from Motril to Melilla was joined this summer by a second line from Motril to Al Hoceima in Morocco and it has just been announced that in the next few weeks there will be opening a third ferry link from Motril direct to Nador in Morocco thereby bypassing Melilla which is, of course, part of Spain.

The quickest and most direct route from Northern Europe to Morocco is now through Motril Port via Granada and the beautiful scenic route from Granada down to Motril on the Tropical Coast of Spain.
This area is relatively undiscovered, unspoiled and bypassed by most visitors to Spain but is steeped in history, friendly and welcoming and so worth a visit.

Not just that but a free tapa is traditionally given with a glass of wine or beer in this part of Spain. 
Visit 'La Nube' in Motril for the delicious, melt in the mouth, fish tapa served with your drink. This is but one of the numerous bars and cafes in this refreshingly very 'Spanish' town.

Why not stop off for a while on your way to Africa!


..................................................................



Pedro Feixas (EFE).- La naviera canaria Armas podría poner en funcionamiento en los próximos días una nueva línea marítima con base en el puerto de Motril (Granada) que la uniría con la dársena marroquí de Nador.

Ésta sería la tercera línea marítima con la que operase Armas en el puerto de la localidad granadina, después de que en julio del 2011 pusiera en funcionamiento una con Melilla y este año otra con Alhucemas, en Marruecos.

La línea entre Motril y Nador podría compaginar la que en la actualidad se realiza con Alhucemas.
Esta propuesta de la naviera Armas ha motivado que el consejo de administración de la Autoridad Portuaria de Motril le haya otorgado la concesión de la terminal de pasajeros y mercancías del muelle de Levante para uso particular por un periodo de cinco años prorrogable a dos años y medio más hasta un máximo de siete años y medio.

Se trata de una superficie de 15.934 metros cuadrados, entre lámina de agua, superficie terrestre e instalación destinada a embarque y desembarque del pasaje, ha informado el puerto.
La actividad objeto de la concesión lleva asociado el cumplimiento de un tráfico mínimo anual de 150.000 pasajeros y 50.000 vehículos.

Ahora Armas deberá realizar una serie obras de mejora en las instalaciones, para lo que deberá presentar el correspondiente proyecto ante la Autoridad Portuaria en el plazo máximo de tres meses desde que le sea comunicado el acuerdo del consejo de administración.

Según el presidente de la Autoridad Portuaria, Ángel Díaz Sol, esto supone "una apuesta firme y decidida para que Motril sea la referencia de Armas en la península y en sus proyectos comerciales de expansión por el norte de África". EFE


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We stayed in Al Hoceima for a few days last year, a very nice town. In following directions for the campsite described in I think Lonely Planet we drove in circles for a while until we realised its under a hotel being constructed 

So we parked up directly opposite the ferry landing terminal, and were looked after by the guards there  It did seem odd that such a posh looking, although smallish scale, car ferry dock was sitting there doing nothing!

Good news


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Being cynical - another route for illegal immigrants?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> Being cynical - another route for illegal immigrants?


I'd not thought of emigrating to Morocco, legally or otherwise, but it might not be a bad idea. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Tony :!:

I have long been fascinated by the Spanish enclaves in Morocco.
Ceuta, Mellilla y las Chafarinas.

The borders are fortified more heavily than the Iron Curtain.

Quite how Spain has the nerve to grizzle with Britain over Gibraltar when Morocco has to put up with two enclaves of theirs I don't really know.


----------

